# Old bottle?



## Bobby algar (Jun 26, 2019)

Any information on this bottle would be greatly appreciated I think it’s from the 1800’s thanks 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 26, 2019)

1800s for sure. 1860s-1880s. Is the bottom pontiled?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm thinking more 1880's to 1890's. It has the exact same style as a Chamberlain's Cough Remedy bottle.


----------



## Bobby algar (Jun 26, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> 1800s for sure. 1860s-1880s. Is the bottom pontiled?



I’m not really sure what pontiled means 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle rebel (Jun 29, 2019)

Bobby algar said:


> I’m not really sure what pontiled means
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can see a picture of the bottom


----------



## sandchip (Jun 29, 2019)

It's not pontiled.  With the tooled top, I'd place it between 1880 and 1900.  Nice looking medicine.


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 3, 2019)

Yes, it seems like a nice example of a turn of the 19th C. 'applied top' embossed medicine.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 4, 2019)

Not to be contentious here, but only in the spirit of helping one another:  it has a tooled top, not an applied top.  Here are a couple of examples of applied tops that aren't too obvious, the arrow indicating the spot where the neck was separated from the blowpipe.

 

And a couple that are a little more obvious.


----------



## westKYdigger (Jul 5, 2019)

Sandchip, thanks for the pictures.  I have seen the type of top in your first two pictures, but always assumed that it was tooled tops with defects in the top of the neck caused by the tool.  I learn something new every time I sign in.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 5, 2019)

That's what we're here for.  Welcome to my obsession!


----------



## Bobby algar (Jul 7, 2019)

Thank you all for the help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

